# Massages in Dubai?



## olydan1

Hey, 

Just finished a long trip and in severe need of a massage. I'm looking for a legit Thai massage place, but don't see a lot of options out here. I see lots of hotel spas and about the only thing that pops up is Happy Valley Massage when I search for thai massages... always wary of anything that says "Happy" though.

Anyone have a place they can recommend for a thai massage that doesn't break the bank? Shangri La isn't going to be in my budget even if it is the best.

Anyone tried Happy Valley?

Also, I'm not sure what the deal is I'm assuming only guys can massage guys? 

Any thoughts, comments or reviews would be great!

Thanks,

Much in need of a massage, Dan


----------



## Sparkysair

Hi Dan, I don't know of any Thai massage places but I can recommend Dreamworks who do Balinese massage and reflexology. They have quite a few branches and are reasonably priced. If you're at the Marina end of town, go to the one next to Cascades tower rather than the yacht club as it's newer.

Dream Work


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Dan, there is a spa in Al Barsha called 'Pine Spa', nothing flashy but they do thai, chinese, swedish, etc, and have ladies and gents section, and the therapists are actually Thai  Dont have the number at the moment but can post it later.


----------



## osamaa

Hello, 

try Chill in Shatha Tower - Media City


----------



## Woman

Bliss at Gharoud is a nice n clean place. They have Thai masseuses...its very reasonably priced . 
Maven & Prana Spas at Mirdiff Mall are also Thai. 
Chaslu at Crowne Plaza, on Shk. Zayed road has chinese staff who can speak and understand english.

My all time fave is Bliss which is good for a relaxing relexology.


----------

